# External Lint Filter for Washing Machine ?



## Piney (Oct 13, 2006)

Greetings--

Its that time again-- the washing machine drain is clogged *sigh* This seems to happen about once a year or so. The main drain it connects to runs fine.

My old washing machine had a lint filter. I had to clean it out now and then but at least the drain wouldn't stop up. New machines apparently dont have such a device, so all the lint goes into the drain.

I asked both an appliance repair guy and the plumber about an esternal lint fliter or trap. Neither had heard of such. Surely, someone has one of these-- a filter to hang on a wall and run the washer drain through ???


----------



## DaveHembree (Apr 23, 2007)

Piney - I found and installed one about a month ago after our washer drain pipe overflowed and filled up the laundry room with soap/water! I found mine at a local appliance parts center, but I have also seen them available on the internet (saw mine in the manufacturer's owner's manual - it was for a Kenmore washer).

A Google search for "Washing Machine Filter" seems to bring up more hits than I can count.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hbsparky (Apr 17, 2007)

you can get them at the home depot over by the pipe snakes. They are mesh socks that you zip tie to the end of your discharge hose. It's amazing how much lint comes out of your washer


----------

